# Think you can sling this monster?



## Plinko Calmie (Mar 8, 2021)

Anybody besides Joerg Sprave have something big enough to deliver this package?
82.71g 2.917oz I think I'll name him Mjolnir....


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There was a guy who used a small boulder and a slingshot to take out a Wildebeest... Not that I'd condone that kind of thing.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Why? 9mm bearings are expensive enough.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nope...

1. There is no reasonable, practical, beneficial or sane reason for doing so.

2. A hand hit would result in a hospital visit and most likely keep me from shooting for a long time.

3. An RTS shot would seriously injure, or possibly even kill me.

4. An uncontrolled and wayward shot has the potential for severe damage or injury to others.

I'm not quite "old" yet, but I plan on making it there!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

No way with a regular slingshot or starship: I can see the left hand running for cover! anic:

However, a special heavy duty launcher with the right fork width and bands (or tubes) should get the job done. You will of course be wearing your Kevlar protected jacket and a safety helmet when doing so...hmm, just kidding or course. :hmm:

82.71 grams ("heavy" category ammo!)...well, here is what a much lighter 20 mm steel ball did to a sheet of plywood, just for reference sake: holes like good Swiss cheese! I held a bath towel in front of me while shooting this contraption, you know, in case of "return to sender" (RTS). Have a look here:






Be extremely careful with this sort of thing: one of my 20 mm steel "friends" decided to find its way through the thick vegetation: sounded very impressive, but there I was thinking %&ç*"***, has that thing gone to say "hi" to the neighbors, or worse...well, I was lucky, because a tree stump stopped it in its tracks.

Do let us know if you decide to launch your projectile at some stage.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

If it was old, used and rusted out - I would shoot it, but a 3/4" steel plug is something that I always keep safe for those broken pipe emergencies. I shoot rocks that are bigger


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If you want real monster ammo go to those places that sell used tires. There are usually lugnuts with the lugs that have broken off lying around.


----------



## Plinko Calmie (Mar 8, 2021)

Oh that's a good one. I was doing tires the other day and thinking how heavy a lugnut is. I won't actually be shooting this thing except maybe with a starship a single time just to see and yes, with my helmet and flak jacket...


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Have a look at my post "feel the power" about my dreadnought starship.
I shoot 1" steel balls with it and during experiments I used M12 bolts with nuts to try different weights.
It'd shoot that thing all day long.....


----------

